# How to get soft waves?



## lainey (Apr 1, 2006)

like this:

http://club.nate.com/cindex6/879/amongyou/18706140/album/1/cp9h3.jpg

http://club.nate.com/cindex6/879/amongyou/18706140/album/1/cp9h4.jpg

it's so elegant!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 1, 2006)

I would either get a very large barreled curling iron - or when your dry your hair... apply a setting spray &amp; twist sections with your fingers as you dry - then when its done - shake and tousle it with your fingers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Apr 1, 2006)

Let us know if this works... post a pic!


----------



## lainey (Apr 1, 2006)

NYAngel, do you think the curling iron or the finger method would produce the bets results?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 1, 2006)

oooh that is pretty. i am always trying to achieve the curly/wavy look because my hair is stick straight. curling iron curls never last for more than an hour! i tried some foam rollers, but they made it super curly. like, they stuck to my head, like a lot of elder women fix their hair. haha it was a funny site.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 1, 2006)

Until you get the hang of doing it by hand, an iron is easiest...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it doesn't hurt to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kishh (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, i love the wavy look coz I have the straightest hair on the planet and news! news! they dont suit me:madno: I have been getting my hair permed and it worked for me as one treatment lasts an year but after 3 yrs,it has taken some serious toll on my hair,they've lost their shine,dry as hell and badly damamged . So I wanna boost my curls chemical free way, do lemme know if it works better with a curling iron or wid fingers coz I wanna go shop for the iron,if its easier..also please please tell me wat products to wear to get the shine and curls!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 2, 2006)

As far as products go, you're going to need something to give you hold - since your hair is straight. Second, you really don't want something with much alcohol in it - because your hair is dry. Try looking for a curling serum or cream, and an alcohol-free gel or setting spray.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kishh (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks NY angel:clap :clap ,i was dreading to make that trip to the hair expert saloon near my place coz i knew id buy a dozen stuff that wont b good for me and i'll just regret wasting my money for the lack of knowledge,now i can go with some prespective:laughno:


----------



## smilingface (Apr 8, 2006)

You could try washing your hair at night. Put a little gel in your hair. Then put your hair up in about 4-6 small buns and sleep on it. The next morning you should get nice waves. Or if you want to wash in the morning do the same thing but blowdry the buns. Good luck!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yup! This works too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I do this I usually twist my hair before putting it up to give it some spiral twists.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 9, 2006)

oo .... i will definitely try this ... thx


----------



## lainey (Apr 9, 2006)

I must try this when I don't expect to go out in case I screw up lol


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL! The same thing happens to me too!! I can never produce good curls with a curling iron. I don't even know why I bother to buy one! Have you ever tried velcro rollers?

Take care,

Audra


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 10, 2006)

No, actually I haven't! I need to invest in some of those, or hot rollers.


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 11, 2006)

Hot rollers worked really well for my hair type. I only used velcro rollers once (I bought them at the Dollar store) and they worked pretty well too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Take care,

Audra


----------



## crazi29 (Apr 11, 2006)

This is what I do to get soft waves:

Wash my hair at night and put NO products on it (I think because my hair holds pretty good and if I put stuff on it, it looks weird). Then I put my hair into rag curlers (Strips of cloth) and I sleep on it.

In the morning, I just take them all out. At first its really curly but then I just brush out the curls and I end up having soft waves (without the roughness of products).

Hope this helps!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

